# Am I clueless??



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

I have been noticing all the Ninja stuff on some member's siggies---LOL, I'm totally clueless? What does that mean, and am I missing out on something?







LOL just wondering


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

Andrea - I can't help you. I have never been into it, and don't know what it means. Guess that makes me clueless too.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> Andrea - I can't help you. I have never been into it, and don't know what it means. Guess that makes me clueless too.[/B]


lol!







I just started seeing it, so it must be a seasonal thing ??







lol!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

I'm clueless too. I guess its some kinda secret club.


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

Did someone say Ninja?


----------



## winterc0ld (Aug 9, 2006)

> Did someone say Ninja?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


teenage mutant ninja turtles


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

Ninja's don't tell.

Reality Ninja


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

> Ninja's don't tell.
> 
> Reality Ninja[/B]


They only speak the TRUTH NINJA... B)


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

Ninjas tell the truth. Even if it's unpopular!!









Cary, I about died laughing at Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles, that was my FAVORITE when I was a little kid (I was, apparently, not very "girly"







)!!!


----------



## samuelette (Apr 9, 2006)

One eyed ninja's see all LOL


----------



## cruisinpat (Jan 29, 2007)

Add me to the clueless list. I was wondering the same thing.


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

still clueless


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

OK, so is someone going to let us in on the ninja club thing......................pweeezzzzz


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

No clue here, either...


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

This is the only Ninja (besides the two before)
that I've ever known personally.


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

Maybe we should start a clueless club cause I don't get it either.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

Maybe they have a turtle fetish.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> Maybe we should start a clueless club cause I don't get it either.[/B]










I can definitely be part of that club









ANDREA~


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> Maybe they have a turtle fetish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
























YOU CAUGHT ME BRIT!!!!


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

I guess we can't join their Ninja club...........so it looks like we are as someone suggested the clueless club





















Go clueless


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Add me to the CluelessClub.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

lol!!!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

Joining the Clueless Crowd.
Aimee


----------



## ladypup (Oct 22, 2006)

OK, i am starting to get it

flipping out is sweet!


clueless club check these out:

http://www.realultimatepower.net/

http://askaninja.com/

http://www.7secondsoflove.com/ninja/


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> OK, i am starting to get it
> 
> flipping out is sweet!
> 
> ...



Thanks for posting the links - they helped me understand.....but I still don't get it!!!!


----------



## my baby (Aug 22, 2006)

Can I join the Clueless Club????







Cause I still dont get it??
Maybe we can have an animated question mark for a siggy!!!!


----------



## Ania (May 14, 2004)

Go Ninja!!! im clueless......


----------



## Lily (Feb 13, 2007)

Clueless!


----------



## Maltese_NH (Jul 23, 2006)

Clueless here also.....seems like you have to be in "the clique" to be a ninja.


----------



## bek74 (Jun 26, 2006)

[attachment=19628:attachment]


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

> [attachment=19628:attachment][/B]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> Ninjas tell the truth. Even if it's unpopular!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Count me in as CLUELESS! My favorite show when I was a kid was Patty Duke...does that tell you something about how old I am?


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

Chinese New Year!!! Maybe


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm clueless here too!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

You know what I'm noticing too? That the people who are in the know and have these sigs aren't sharing with the rest of the class. It's like they are basking in our cluelessness.







I am just uh... not getting it, either.




> Chinese New Year!!! Maybe[/B]


Could be! Aren't ninjas japanese though? You'd think I would know know this since da hubby is japanese, but I remain clueless.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, I consider myself to be one of the founding members of the Clueless Club, and proud of it!


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

It's really just a running joke in live chat, folks. Not a big clique or conspiracy or anything like that. It's just kind of something that "you had to be there".







I'm probably going to get a nunchuck to the head for saying this. LOL.


----------



## May468 (Dec 5, 2006)

yes, your right they are japanese

Must be a Anime Thing


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> You know what I'm noticing too? That the people who are in the know and have these sigs aren't sharing with the rest of the class. It's like they are basking in our cluelessness.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE] 





I've always found it to my advantage to be clueless.







Therefore, let the CLUELESS RULE!!!









[attachment=19635:attachment]


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

Oh, I couldn't agree more


----------



## Gregswife (Mar 6, 2006)

> Count me in as CLUELESS! My favorite show when I was a kid was Patty Duke...does that tell you something about how old I am?[/B]



I loved that show!!! I also loved The Donna Reed SHow and Hazel...


----------



## Cary (Jun 11, 2006)

> Count me in as CLUELESS! My favorite show when I was a kid was Patty Duke...does that tell you something about how old I am?[/B]


 Who's Patty Duke?







jk



> It's really just a running joke in live chat, folks. Not a big clique or conspiracy or anything like that. It's just kind of something that "you had to be there".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh you're so out.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337919
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's Cathy whose lived most everywhere, from Zanzibar to Barcley Square...but Patti's only seen the sights a girl can see from Brooklyn Heights, what a crazy pair. 


Do you remember where you were when JR got shot? Now ya talk about clueless...who saw that one coming? We were all convinced it was Sue Ellen.













> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337919
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Cary, I remember when the original Star Wars first came out!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

> OK, i am starting to get it
> 
> flipping out is sweet!
> 
> ...






















</span></span></span>


<span style="font-family:Lucida">Melanie 






> It's really just a running joke in live chat, folks. Not a big clique or conspiracy or anything like that. It's just kind of something that "you had to be there".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 










Choose your punishment Jacki.


----------



## Littlemans Mom (Apr 6, 2005)

[attachment=19726:attachment]


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Man do I ever feel stupid AND clueless...Not only am I clueless but I didn't even see the Ninja stuff!?!?!?!?!?!?!?!/*

*Am I living in the sheltered world???????*

*LOL
Marie & the boys*


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

This is kind of reminding me of being in high school... or maybe junior high.









Proud Member of The Clueless Club [attachment=19711:attachment]
[attachment=19710:attachment][attachment=19716:attachment]


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=338244
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just lurve that movie Clueless!


----------



## thelittlepet (Apr 18, 2006)

I love the Clueless too. Heard a song on the overhead today at luch at Crispers and thought uhm, maybe need to watch that again. And I too feel like it is a bit like high school.

Aimee


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)




----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> Ninjas tell the truth. Even if it's unpopular!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AHHHHHHHHHHHH! I guess that makes ME a NINJA


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> It's really just a running joke in live chat, folks. *Not a big clique * or conspiracy or anything like that. It's just kind of something that "you had to be there".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, it looks whole lot like a clique to me.

Encarta: _Clique: "a close group of friends or colleagues having similar interests and goals, and whom outsiders regard as excluding them"_


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=337968
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, if you are accusing those of us who regularly chat together of being friends, then I believe we are guilty as charged.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339191
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jacki, it's not the first part of the definition that is pertinent to this thread... it is the last part "whom outsiders regard as excluding them." It is wonderful that you have found friends on SM. That's one of the positive outcomes from boards such as this.

However, it is apparent from the posts in this thread (and from PMs) that people feel excluded. No one is saying that you shouldn't have a group of friends, but frankly, it appears you all are flaunting your exclusivity.


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

> This is kind of reminding me of being in high school... or maybe junior high.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My thoughts exactly


----------



## Tallulah's Mom (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm late to the party on this one!! (what else isn't new!







) I didn't notice the ninja stuff either, Pacino's Mommy!! I think the siggies are really funny though.







I'm going to predate Star Wars and even Patty Duke and quote Groucho Marx: "I would never want to be in a club that would have me as a member."







If there is a 'perpetually exhausted, anxiety ridden, wiped out from kids and day to day life, and in desperate need of a vacation club' sign me up!


----------



## puppymom (Jun 13, 2005)

> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=339268
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll joing a "perpetually exhausted, need a vacation" club!!!







I have a feeling we're all card-carrying members of THAT organization!!!


----------

